# Barnsdale Tunnel



## Ragamuffin (May 28, 2009)

Lil bit of history on this one for ya....

*"The Hull and Barnsley Railway 1885-1967

A group of Hull business men who were tired of the stranglehold which the North Eastern Railway and the Hull Dock Company had on the port decided to build their own railway and dock. The Hull, Barnsley and West Riding Junction Railway and Dock Company was formed (1905 shortened to Hull and Barnsley Railway).

There were great plans for the railway to reach most of the West Riding, Manchester and Liverpool. However, due to continued financial struggles they only reached Stairfoot 4 miles short of Barnsley. The line started at the deep water Alexandra Dock which was built and owned by the company.

The line crossed difficult terrain, doubling the 2 million estimate. Making the line the most expensive substantial length of railway to be built in Britain. At Barnsdale a 1,226 yard tunnel under the A1 had to be cut followed by a sheer sided cutting through solid limestone to Wrangbrook. After 5 years the 53 mile main line from the Dock to Cudworth was opened for goods traffic on the 25th of July 1885."​*

I've visted this place twice now. 1st time round i only went equipped with a maglite, which really didn't give enough light. But 2nd time round i went with the daddy torch 


Here's the pictures...


Burnt out car just outside one of the portals












Western Portal
















Looking back at the portal











There be light at the end of the tunnel!!






Only 976 yards to go!!!











One of the vent shafts...






Which are now capped off






Would you drink from this???






And of course the self portrait...








Thanks for looking!!!​


My Band

www.myspace.com/therabbitsuk


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

Fantastic shots there mate. Disused railway tunnels are a bit of a favourite of mine and to date I have conquered three. This one is an absolute corker though and one I would dearly love to walk. Apparently its in really good condition right?. Did you walk the whole length and what do you call a Daddy Torch pray tell!


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Nice tunnel and cracking photos, Ragamuffin. Good stuff.


----------



## TK421 (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Blackshuck mate, that's a great tunnel, and what a great portal in blue brick.

Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I agree with Blackshuck mate, that's a great tunnel, and what a great portal in blue brick.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this one.



Engineering Blue! Nothing quite like it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 28, 2009)

That's one fair size tunnel. Good piccies -like the light captures 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ragamuffin (May 29, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Fantastic shots there mate. Disused railway tunnels are a bit of a favourite of mine and to date I have conquered three. This one is an absolute corker though and one I would dearly love to walk. Apparently its in really good condition right?. Did you walk the whole length and what do you call a Daddy Torch pray tell!



Cheers for the commments!

Yeah it's in really good nick, they defiantly built it to last! Walked the whole length then came back over the top of the tunnel to find the vent shafts. The daddy torch was a 3 million candle power LED torch, was like turning the big light on in the frontroom


----------



## Black Shuck (May 29, 2009)

Ragamuffin said:


> Cheers for the commments!
> 
> Yeah it's in really good nick, they defiantly built it to last! Walked the whole length then came back over the top of the tunnel to find the vent shafts. The daddy torch was a 3 million candle power LED torch, was like turning the big light on in the frontroom



I have a tescos fake Maglite but that would not be a lot of good for a Tunnel like Barnsdale. My next conquest is back in Lincs.


----------



## Runner (May 29, 2009)

That's a belter Ragamuffin!

Nice pics - looks in really good nick and worth a visit.

There was some serious engineering on that route; some big cuttings and tunnels at the Hull end too - I believe they caused lots of problems. No wonder they ran out of cash!


----------



## Ragamuffin (May 29, 2009)

Runner said:


> That's a belter Ragamuffin!
> 
> Nice pics - looks in really good nick and worth a visit.
> 
> There was some serious engineering on that route; some big cuttings and tunnels at the Hull end too - I believe they caused lots of problems. No wonder they ran out of cash!



Cheers fella!!

The cutting on the west side of the tunnel is big! It's a fair old walk to the tunnel from the start of the cutting. Definitely worth a visit but make sure you have a good torch, the tunnel eats light!!


----------



## james.s (May 29, 2009)

Very nicely photographed! A very nice tunnel


----------



## smileysal (May 30, 2009)

Ooooooooooh I love railway tunnels, and this one looks to be in excellent condition. Love all the pics mate, excellent lighting in there.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, absolutely beautiful portal!

Great photos as well 

Tieljo


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again for your comments everyone!!!

If you've ever in the area you should definately check it out!! Good bit of exercise too lol


----------



## inveigh (Jun 4, 2009)

Very impressive!!!! Likes this a lot!


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics.


Ragamuffin said:


> 3 million candle power LED torch



link?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 4, 2009)

Bunk3r said:


> Great pics.
> 
> 
> link?



Cheers fella. Don't know where the torch came from, borrowed it from my cousin. Likely to have come from a camping shop or ebay.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 4, 2009)

Ragamuffin said:


> Cheers fella. Don't know where the torch came from, borrowed it from my cousin. Likely to have come from a camping shop or e Raga is there any nice Calcification in there at all?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 4, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Raga is there any nice Calcification in there at all?



There's a bit of calcification in there from what i remember. Not masses though, think i've got some photos actually. Will search my hard disk and post what i find.


----------



## Krypton (Jun 4, 2009)

Your music is FANTASTIC!!!!!1


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 5, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Your music is FANTASTIC!!!!!1



Cheers!!!


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 8, 2009)

There some cracking shots there mate very very high standerd.


----------

